# Leak in the area of the Cascade Carver Water Heater and pump



## BarryW (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a Peugeot Motorhome - Talisman Auto Sleeper. I appear to have a problem in the area of the water-pump and water heater. When I switch the water pump on water comes from the taps OK but water also drips out of some sort of overflow pipe which is situated in the floor in the area where the Cascade Carver Water heater fits into the side of the Van. It looks as though there is a small fibre-glass base or tray which seems to catch water which then drips out of this overflow. If the van is parked on a slope nose down the water seeps into the carpet near the drivers seat. Before I start digging around with a screw driver is this a problem that anyone is familiar with and any advice on solutions. Many thanks for any help
Regards
Barry


----------



## Ericbunny (May 1, 2005)

This is the worst case senario,but going by that this happened to me,it could be that you water heater cylinder is craked.If that is the case,then i am afraid it will be a new carver/hendry heater.The only way to check is to take the heater out and check the cylinder.Best case senario is just a loose hose leading into the heater,witch need tighning or replacing.

Good Luck


----------

